
Focusing Illusion (2011) - lars
https://edge.org/response-detail/11984
======
vlehto
Good post.

I recently made a list of words/concepts that made me smarter:

Constructivism, incentive, meta-, inflation, half-life and root cause.

It's not complete, but the ones that came to mind somewhat easily.

